# 2006 1/18 Truck Nats @ R/C Madness



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

March 31, April 1 & 2 2006.
Last year we had 231 entries, we expect 270-280 this year!!

Sponsors so far are...

Facility
R/C Madness

Headlining Sponsors
Team Associated
Castle Creations

Media Sponsor
R/C Driver

Class Sponsors
4wd StocK & Mod
Team Associated
2wd & 4wd Brushless
Castle Creations  
Buggy Oped
www.one18th.com
2wd Stock
www.UltimateRC.com
2wd Mod
Team Scream
Big Block Mini Monster
Team Losi
Small Block Mini Monster
Apogee Packs


I will update as more join in.,...

Rules SOON


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

BRP has signed on as a sponsor too!!!

Team Associated & Castle Creations
Presents

2006 1/18 Indoor Off Road Nationals

$35.00 for the first class (includes a race shirt)
$30.00 each additional class

Top ten in ALL “A” Mains receive awards

Handout motors provided by Reedy

Friday Open practice until 7:00 Club Race Starts at 7:00

Saturday 2 rounds of IFMAR qualifying
Sunday one round of last chance IFMAR qualifying followed by mains

Go to www.rcmadness.com to find out about the “Super Main” where the best drivers & vehicles will compete together for the Manufactures Cup! (Info coming SOON)

Best Paint competition on Sunday sponsored by www.radiocontrolentertainment.com

TQ awards sponsored by R/C Driver. www.rcdriver.com

*4wd Stock Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored By Team Associated*
Must Run Stock Factory Chassis. 
NO modifications to the factory stock chassis
1/18 Rubber Tires ONLY, No touring car tires
Handout Reedy Mini Max Motor ONLY
No disassembling or altering the motor 
Open Electronics
5 or 6 Cells 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY (7.2 volts max)
Must use a stadium style truck body

*4wd Modified Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored By Team Associated*
Open Chassis
Brushed Motors Up to, not exceeding, 300 in size, No Brushless Motors Allowed
Open 1/18 Tires. No Touring Car Tires
Open Electronics
Battery Voltage not to exceed 8.4 Volts
Must use a stadium style truck body

*4wd Brushless/Unlimited Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored By Castle Creations*
Open Chassis
Open Brushless Motor
Open 1/18 Tires. No Touring Car Tires
Open Electronics
Unlimited Battery Voltage
Must use a stadium style truck body

*2wd Stock Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored by Ultimate R/C .com*
Must Run Stock Factory Chassis
NO modifications to the factory stock chassis
1/18 Rubber Tires ONLY, No touring car tires
Handout Reedy Mini Max Motor ONLY
No disassembling or altering the motor
Open Electronics
5 or 6 Cells 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY (7.2 volts max)
Must use a stadium style truck body

*2wd Modified Class (Stadium Style) 
Sponsored by Team Scream*
Open Chassis
Brushed Motors Up to, not exceeding, 300 in size, No Brushless Motors Allowed 
Open 1/18 Tires. No Touring Car Tires
Open Electronics
Battery Voltage not to exceed 8.4 Volts
Must use a stadium style truck body

*2wd Brushless/Unlimited Class (Stadium Style)
Sponsored By Castle Creations*
Open Chassis
Open Brushless Motor
Open 1/18 Tires. No Touring Car Tires
Open Electronics
Unlimited Battery Voltage
Must use a stadium style truck body

*4wd Mini Monster Small Block (Stock)
Sponsored By ApogeePacks.com*
Open Chassis
Open BRUSHED motor up to 400 in size
No Foam Tire, Monster Truck Tires ONLY
Tires must be AT LEAST 2 ½” tall when mounted on rims
Open Electronics
Battery Voltage Not To Exceed 8.4 Volts
Must use a Mini Monster type truck body or Stadium Truck Body

*4wd Mini Monster Big Block (Unlimited)
Sponsored by Team Losi*
Open Chassis
Open Motor(s) not to exceed 2. Brushed or Brushless
No Foam Tire, Monster Truck Tires ONLY
Tires must be AT LEAST 2 ½” tall when mounted on rims
Open Electronics
Unlimited Battery Voltage
Must use a Mini Monster type truck body or Stadium Truck Body

*Novice Class*
12-Years-Old or Younger ONLY (Please Have A Birth Certificate Available) 
Must Run Stock Factory Chassis
NO modifications to the stock chassis
1/18 Rubber Tires ONLY, No Touring Car Tires
Factory Stock Speed Control ONLY
Can Use After Market Steering Servo
Handout Reedy Mini Max Motor ONLY
No disassembling or altering the motor
5 or 6 Cells Pre-Built 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY. (7.2 volts)
Must use a stadium style truck body

*1/18 Buggy Open
Sponsored by One18th.com*
Open Chassis
Open Motor
1/18 Rubber Buggy Tires. No Touring Car Sized Tires or Foam Tires
Must run narrow front tires, (similar to the RC18B or Duratrax Vendetta)
Front tires must be less than 1” wide when mounted on rims
No truck front tires/rims.
Open Electronics
Open battery voltage
Must run a buggy body with wing

*1/18 Buggy Stock/Spec (RC18B & Vendetta ONLY)
Sponsored by Duratrax*
Must Run Stock Factory Chassis. 
NO modifications to the factory stock chassis
Factory Tires & Rims ONLY. NO Aftermarket Tires or Rims
Must use factory motor. (The motor that came with the car)
No disassembling or altering the motor 
Must use factory speed control & servo.
5 or 6 Cells 2/3A Type Battery Packs ONLY (7.2 volts max)
Must stock buggy body and wing



Misc……
These rules were made to accommodate the majority of 1/18 vehicles on the market as of 12-1-05. They include the RC18 series, Mini T, M18T, Mini LST, Mini Quake, Vendetta, MiniZilla, Mini Giant, Spyder & others.
•	Aftermarket A-Arms are allowed in all classes but they may not make the vehicle wider than intended by the manufacturer
•	No Sub C sized cells in ANY class


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

BIG, HUGE, GIANT happenings for the 1/18 Nationals!!!!

First, as you all know, R/C Driver is the headlining media sponsor of the event. In the March edition of R/C Driver we will have a full page ad to promote the event and R/C Driver has PROMISED us a MINIMUM of 3 pages of coverage for this event. 

Well, Xtreme R/C Cars is ALSO going to be running an ad to help us promote the race AND will also be down to cover all the action. 

Also, JUST confirmed, R/C America = X-Ray will be a sponsor of the event and SMC has signed on as our last class sponsor!!!

This just in...
Tamiya will be donating at LEAST one (I hope 2-3) Mini Frogs as door prizes!!! 
http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/it...roduct-id=56701

AWSOME


More news to come!!!


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

*Sponsor Update*

Sponsors

Facility
R/C Madness

Headlining Sponsors
Team Associated
Castle Creations

Media Sponsor
R/C Driver

Class Sponsors
Team Associated 
Castle Creations 
www.one18th.com 
www.UltimateRC.com 
Team Scream 
Team Losi 
Apogee Packs 
Duratrax 
SMC 


T-Shirt Sponsors/Door Prize Sponsors
United R/C
AON Electric
Diggity Designs 
LRP 
CompetionX 
Team New Wave
YourMicro.com
BigSquidrc.com
R/C Entertainment 
Team Tekin 
T-Bone Racing 
Team Helotes 
RC Bods
Xtreme R/C Cars 
R/C America/X-Ray 
3Racing emailed

Door Prize Sponsors
BRP Racing
Proline
Spaz Stix
Tamiya


----------



## Madness (Feb 1, 2005)

Our newest sponsors are:
Grand Concepts www.grandconcepts.biz
Vertigo Performance www.Vertigoperformance.com
Outcast Horizons www.outcasthorizon.com
Hacker Brushless USA www.hackerbrushless.com


Other BIG news
R/C Entertainment www.radiocontrolentertainment.com/home.htm, sponsor of the best paint competition has decided upon the prizes below for the top 3 best painted vehicles!!!

1st place: $100.00 cash, RC Entertainment DVD, T-shirt & decals.
2nd place: $50.00 cash, RC Entertainment DVD, T-shirt & decals.
3rd place: $25.00 cash RC Entertainment DVD, T-shirt & decals.

The top 3 will also receive award plaques!!!

R/C Entertainment is also making a DVD of this event!!!!


P.S ... Bud, you going to try and make it still???


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will not be able to make it , Sorry!! I will get Your race prizes out soon. :thumbsup:


----------

